# Real estate license



## Al Homan (Aug 31, 2018)

I have South African real estate agent (NQF level 4) as well as real estate principal (NQF level 5) qualifications and would like to know whether they may be recognised in Portugal, when speaking Portuguese? Anyone with experience in this?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Those qualifications will help you to get a job as a realtor but not to get a real estate licence.

To get the licence you need to prove you are not a criminal, buy required liability insurance and fill in the forms + pay the fees of course.

Judging by the licence numbers there are about 10,000 new real estate agents in the last few years, enticed no doubt by the idea of making 5% commission on every sale ! 

If only it were that easy !!

Apemip > Home will give you further info


----------



## Al Homan (Aug 31, 2018)

Thank you Mr Bife and I agree that real estate is never easy and relies on consustently doing the right things to build your brand, work your database and chase those referrals.
Was just wondering whether I merely need to register or must in fact rewrite all relevant Portuguese entry exams to obtain that license and qualify for the indemnity insurance etc.... muito obrigado.


----------

